# The 18th Asian Games have been opened.



## Sathya (Aug 18, 2018)

this time, Indonesia hosted the 18th Asian Games. Today, August 18, 2018, the Asian Games have opened at Gelora Bungkarno, Senayan, Jakarta. and will be implemented in 2 provinces in Indonesia: Jakarta and Palembang.
45 countries and 40 sports participated. Indonesia has hosted the second Asian Games. first on August 24, 1962, opened by Indonesia's first president, Soekarno. and now the Asian Games are opened by Indonesia's 7th president, Joko Widodo. and this is a country that has participated in this Asian Games:


1. Afghanistan (AFG)
2. Bahrain (BRN)
3. Bangladesh (BAN)
4. Bhutan (BHU)
5. Brunei (BRU)
6. Cambodia (CAM)
7. China (CHN)
8. Taipei (TPE)
9. Hong Kong (HKG)
10. India (IND)
11. Indonesia (INA)
12. Iran (IRI)
13. Irak (IRQ)
14. Japan (JPN)
15. Jordania (JOR)
16. Kazakhstan (KAZ)
17. Kuwait (IAA)
18. Kyrgyzstan (KGZ)
19. Laos (LAO)
20. Lebanon (LBN)
21. Macau (MAC)
22. Malaysia (MAS)
23. Maladewa (MDV)
24. Mongolia (MGL)
25. Myanmar (MYA)
26. Nepal (NEP)
27. Korea Utara (PRK)
28. Oman (OMA)
29. Pakistan (PAK)
30. Palestina (PLE)
31. Filipina (PHI)
32. Qatar (QAT)
33. Arab Saudi (KSA)
34. Singapura (SGP)
35. Korea Selatan (KOR)
36. Sri Lanka (SRI)
37. Syria (SYR)
38 Tajikistan (TJK)
39. Thailand (THA)
40. Timor Leste (TLS)
41. Turikmenistan (TKM)
42. Uni Emirat Arab (UAE)
43. Uzbekistan (UZB)
44. Vietnam (VIE)
45. Yaman (YEM).

let's support your respective country!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 30, 2018)

Malaysia Boleh! I hope Pandelela Rinong can win this time! 2 days ago, she was withdraw because of injury... Also for other athlets!
Medal tally for Malaysia was 4 Gold, 11 Silver and 9 Bronze! For other countries, visit here! 

https://en.asiangames2018.id/medals/


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2018)

Not to be inconsiderate but... what are "the Asian Games?"
A spoof of the Olympics?


----------



## Sathya (Aug 31, 2018)

indonesia got 30 gold medal.


----------



## Viri (Sep 8, 2018)

Never heard of it, I'm not Asian, but I'm totally on team Nepal! We got Mount Everest on our side!


----------



## Sathya (Sep 8, 2018)

Viri said:


> Never heard of it, I'm not Asian, but I'm totally on team Nepal! We got Mount Everest on our side!


Nepal only got 1 silver medal.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

After asian games has ended in 2 september 2018, now this is the current standings of all country in Asia: 
https://en.asiangames2018.id/medals/


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 14, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Not to be inconsiderate but... what are "the Asian Games?"
> A spoof of the Olympics?


Read here!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asian_Games

Asian Games was sport games, just only in Asia! Olympic games also games, but in entire world! Commonwealth games just for some country join commonwealth.


----------

